# Steamkeys von GreenManGaming



## JoergK (18. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
heute bin ich auf eine Seite ( GreenManGaming ) gestoßen, auf der Steam- (und auch Origin- und andere) Keys verkauft werden und das bei aktuellen Titeln teils deutlich unter dem normalen Steampreis.

Von daher mal die ganz naive Frage, ob jemand die Seite kennt und das ganze da überhaupt legal und zuverlässig läuft (Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht).

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Crystallot (18. November 2012)

Da kann ich weiterhelfen 
Keyshops wie GreenmanGaming, mmoga,g2play etc. sind ziemlich umstritten, da meistens keine Angaben vorhanden sind, woher diese Keys bezogen sind. 
Laut GreenManGaming's Siegel (falls es auch echt ist) ist es eine sehr seriöse Seite, die keine illegalen Keys anbietet, zudem hat es soweit ich weiß eine Jugendsperre (ausser 23-6Uhr)...
Zu der Seriösität : Ich habe 3 Monate vor Borderlands 2 dort Borderlands Goty als Download gekauft, d.h. ich musste mir das SPiel von deren Servern runterladen.
20min später wurden mir jegliche aktivierungskeys inklusive Downloadlink geschickt...
FAZIT : Du hast beim Kauf auf dieser Seite nichts zu befürchten, auch wenn ich damit keine Keyshops unterstützen will


----------



## whaaaa (18. November 2012)

Hab von denen auch noch nichts negatives gehört, kenn viele die Keys Online kaufen (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## Anchorage (18. November 2012)

Also ich kaufe miene Keys immer bei Mmoga hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme. Im schnit spart man da zirka 15€ wenn nicht mehr. 
War bei COD:BO 2 so ja ich habs mir gekauft erschlagt mich dafür wenn ihr wollt. Die wertungen über die Story sind ganz gut und ich finde die Story selber auch richtig gut.
Es ist tatsächlich das Beste COD seid MW 1


----------



## XT1024 (18. November 2012)

GMG ist 
Die Preise mit Steam zu vergleichen ist aber : Ich hatte dort Borderlands 2 für 36 € gekauft (ich glaube mit 25% Gutschein; normaler Preis ist jetzt auch 50 €), bei Amazon kostet es jetzt 42 € und bei Steam auch 50 €. Bei irgendwelchen zweifelhaften shops gibt es aktuelle Spiele sicher für wesentlich weniger.

Steam Users' Forums


----------



## cryzen (18. November 2012)

JoergK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> heute bin ich auf eine Seite ( GreenManGaming ) gestoßen, auf der Steam- (und auch Origin- und andere) Keys verkauft werden und das bei aktuellen Titeln teils deutlich unter dem normalen Steampreis.
> 
> Von daher mal die ganz naive Frage, ob jemand die Seite kennt und das ganze da überhaupt legal und zuverlässig läuft (Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht).
> ...


 

meinst du diese seite hier 
http://www.greenmangaming.com/

wo sind da die preise unter die von steam ist genauso teuer wie bei steam also stimmt das nicht was du hier schreibst


----------



## XT1024 (18. November 2012)

Dann halt damit 20%: http://wizzywizzyweb.gmgcdn.com/media/carousel/gmg20-1fylz-edg8r.jpg


----------



## JoergK (18. November 2012)

cryzen schrieb:


> meinst du diese seite hier
> Green Man Gaming
> 
> wo sind da die preise unter die von steam ist genauso teuer wie bei steam also stimmt das nicht was du hier schreibst


Wenn du mal nicht nur die Startseite anschaust, sondern auch mal auf die einzelnen Titel klickst, siehst du, dass es für viele aktuelle Spiele noch Rabatt gibt. So gehen von den 45 € für Hitman: Absolution beispielsweise noch mal 35% oder 15€ runter. Auf Far Cry 3 gibt es immerhin noch 30 %, was auch ca. 15 € entspricht. Das ist doch deutlich unter Steampreis.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (18. November 2012)

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer meine Keys bei rpg-services gekauft, hatte 1x ein Problem mit einen Key das wurde nach Antwort vom Steam Support aber schnell gelöst und hatte am nächsten Tag meinen euen funktionsfähiegen Key.
Heute hatte ich bei Fast2play MOH: Warfighter für 18€ gekauft, ging problemlos, gibt allerdings 1,8€ PSC gebühren die erstmal auf einer anderen Sprache dort stehen, Key geht allerdingsproblemlos, hab dort nur wegen den sehr günstiegen Preis eingekauft.

Mit Greenmangaming hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Shona (21. November 2012)

JoergK schrieb:


> Von daher mal die ganz naive Frage, ob jemand die Seite kennt und das ganze da überhaupt legal und zuverlässig läuft (Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht).


GMG oder auch GreenManGaming ist ein authorisierter Reseller von Steam das heisst diese haben die Erlaubnis die Keys zu verkaufen und bekommen diese direkt von den Publishern.

Und ja ich habe erfahrung damit habe dort die komplette F.E.A.R Collection gekauft und ohne Probleme aktvieren können, (d.h. ich musste kein VPN nutzen) obwohl es sich dabei um die Uncut Versionen handelt.


Dazu auch noch einen Link Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - List of legit digital distribtion plaforms that sell keys for Steam

Edit:

Man kann authorisierter Reseller übrigens ganz einfach rausfinden, wenn man einen Steam Foren Account hat^^

Macht entweder ein neues Thema oder ein neuen Beitrag bei irgendeinem Beitrag und *schreibt die URL zum Shop rein*, dann *drückt ihr auch Vorschau* und wenn dort dann *nicht* *<< Unauthorized Reseller >>* steht *sondern wieder die URL* dann könnt ihr dort Keys kaufen ohne Angst zu haben


----------



## JoergK (22. November 2012)

Ich habe heute noch mal bei Ubisoft direkt angefragt (ging mir ja im speziellen um Far Cry 3). Die Antwort war, dass GMG nicht von Ihnen autorisiert sei und man illegale Keys sperren werde. Dazu habe ich noch eine Liste mit Internet und Einzelhandelsshops bekommen, die von Ubisoft autorisiert seien. 
Die Tatsache, dass die Hälfte dieser Shops allerdings entweder falsch geschrieben waren, nicht (mehr) existierten oder Far Cry 3 nicht anbieten und bei Onlineshops nicht ein einziges Mal eine Top Level Domain dabeistand, lässt mich jedoch leicht an der Kompetenz meines Sachbearbeiters zweifeln.
Beispiel: "Gamesblitz" soll Ubisoft Spiele verkaufen. Nach einer kurzen Googlesuche, fand ich lediglich eine Seite mit dem Namen Gamesblitz und zwar Gamesblitz.com. Diese scheinen allerdings gar keine Spiele von irgendeinem Hersteller zu verkaufen, sondern machen Reviews (konnte zumindest keinen Shop finden.). Future-X andererseits verkauft Software, allerdings finde ich auch da kein einziges Ubisoft Produkt im Katalog...

@Shona: Vielen Dank für den Tipp ! Das werd' ich mir merken !


----------



## mkay87 (22. November 2012)

Natürlich ist GMG offizieller Reseller. Der Mitarbeiter hatte einfach keine Ahnung. Ist eine der besten Seiten was Download-Spiele angeht. Besonders bei Steamkeys haben sie durch Rabatte gute Angebote.


----------



## Shona (22. November 2012)

JoergK schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch mal bei Ubisoft direkt angefragt (ging mir ja im speziellen um Far Cry 3). Die Antwort war, dass GMG nicht von Ihnen autorisiert sei und man illegale Keys sperren werde. Dazu habe ich noch eine Liste mit Internet und Einzelhandelsshops bekommen, die von Ubisoft autorisiert seien.
> Die Tatsache, dass die Hälfte dieser Shops allerdings entweder falsch geschrieben waren, nicht (mehr) existierten oder Far Cry 3 nicht anbieten und bei Onlineshops nicht ein einziges Mal eine Top Level Domain dabeistand, lässt mich jedoch leicht an der Kompetenz meines Sachbearbeiters zweifeln.
> Beispiel: "Gamesblitz" soll Ubisoft Spiele verkaufen. Nach einer kurzen Googlesuche, fand ich lediglich eine Seite mit dem Namen Gamesblitz und zwar Gamesblitz.com. Diese scheinen allerdings gar keine Spiele von irgendeinem Hersteller zu verkaufen, sondern machen Reviews (konnte zumindest keinen Shop finden.). Future-X andererseits verkauft Software, allerdings finde ich auch da kein einziges Ubisoft Produkt im Katalog...


Ich kann mich hier nur mkay87 anschließen, das der Mitarbeiter von Ubisoft keine Ahnung hat, was man schon daran merkt das er dir Shops gibt die gar nicht vorhanden sind oder gar keine Ubi Spiele verkaufen. Was mir jetzt nur einfällt ist das er dich einfach abwimmeln wollte bzw. dir mit den falschen Shop mitteilen wollte das du entweder bei ihnen im Shop kaufst, Steam oder die Retail


----------



## JoergK (22. November 2012)

Shona schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich hier nur mkay87 anschließen, das der Mitarbeiter von Ubisoft keine Ahnung hat, [...] Was mir jetzt nur einfällt ist das er dich einfach abwimmeln wollte bzw. dir mit den falschen Shop mitteilen wollte das du entweder bei ihnen im Shop kaufst, Steam oder die Retail



Wie gesagt, ich halte ihn auch nicht für den hellsten, hätte mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, da ich vom Ubi-Support noch nie eine sinnvolle Antwort bekommen habe. Die Insane Edition vom Amazon reizt mich aber zugegebenermaßen auch


----------

